# DV6000 Vista Downgrade to XP Pro - Need Drivers



## tech-less (Apr 5, 2008)

I have an H.P. DV6338SE model that I downgraded from Windows Vista to Windows XP Pro and I absolutely have tried everything to find drivers for every device, and was successful to a degree, but I have no sound and cannot find drivers for the 2 devices as listed below:

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026C&SUBSYS_30B7103C&REV_A2\3&13C0B0C5&0&81

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_30B7103C&REV_01\4&3A3249AB&0&2A80

Specifications for my laptop and O/S are as follows:

H.P. Model DV6000 – RV009UA#ABA
O/S: Windows XP Pro Version: 5.1.2600 with SP3, V.3311 Build 2600
AM Turion 64X2 Mobile Tech – TL-56, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPU’s), 1.8 Ghz
Direct X 9.0C

Supposedly, the drivers for these 2 devices listed above are these, but I can’t find the appropriate download.

Driver:C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English)
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rimmptsk.sys, 1.00.0000.0009 (Japanese)

I tried a lot of different SP downloads in various install order to no avail. Also,I can’t find the right driver for my Canon i470D printer. It seems like it will print a good page on the nozzle alignment but absolutely blank on the printer. I did try the instructions from your last thread on dv9627cl model, but couldn't make it work.

I really need help here. Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111

this one i am not sure of what it is
http://www.file.net/process/rimmptsk.sys.html
http://driveragent.com/archive/8670/0-7?q=rimmptsk&PHPSESSID=fs3mscinm9c51bigbemvd59m85


----------



## tech-less (Apr 5, 2008)

http://forums11.itrc.hp.com/service...47626+1207500441528+28353475&threadId=1204867

Sorry for not getting back to you sooner, too many things on the go. Thank you for your research, but I tried these before. There are 3 available: one for SP1, SP2, and SP4, but no SP3 (which I am using). On the thread above, one of the techs included a download for SP3, but I can't get it to work. I can't figure out how to send it as a link.

I tried the instructions on the last posting on this thread, but with no luck. Maybe you can give me a hint of how to get this into my Device manager.

Thanks, Don


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you open the file with winrar or winzip and look for a setup or exe, file and click on it


----------



## tech-less (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi dai

I tried that, but it didn't work. But, I did manage to get it into that PCI device (but couldn't do it again because I don't know how I did it). The "?" went out, but still no sound. I think I need a compatible Conexant driver now that I have the UAA driver installed.

The only other "?" I have in my device manager is the RICOH SD/MMC Host Controller (under the "IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers" section.

I'm gradually getting there, but still have glitches in the system (like my canon printer).

Thank you for taking the time to answer.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3321418&os=228&lang=en
conexant for your modem
http://www.conexant.com/support/md_winxpinfo.html
audio
http://www.download.net.pl/17123/HP...CX20468-31-AC97-Audio-Driver-Windows-2000-XP/


----------



## tech-less (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi,

I finally got everything working, but I tried so many different drivers I don't really know which ones worked. Is there any way to determine which "SP" drivers are now on my computer ? Does the "Dxdiag" have them listed ?

If this hard drive ever crashes, I'll be in trouble with the drivers again. 

Thank you for your input.

Don


----------

